# Penny is sick and won't eat



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Penny started vomiting yesterday afternoon after eating grass. She vomited twice, but later that evening kept down a pinch of ZiwiPeak and some plain yogurt. I gave her another pinch of ZiwiPeak before bed and she was fine.

This morning, she got her normal 1.5 nature's Variety medallions with Nupro and fish oil. She pooped and then vomited it up about an hour later.

I was gone this afternoon filling out paperwork at my new job, and my grandma said she vomited 4 times. I came home and she has vomited 3 times since. She refused her ZP dinner, which is very unusual for her. She has never refused a meal in her life.

My grandma doesn't think I should be worried yet, but I am not sure what to think. She did recently come off of antibiotics (Tuesday) for her swollen eyelid, but they never made her sick while she was on them. What do you guys think- should I see how she is in the morning and head to the vet if she is still sick, or should I be more concerned?


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I didn't know you got the job! Congrats!!!!! 

I don't know about Penny, but I hope she feels better very soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Oh yeah, I forgot to update! It was finals week for my summer term classes so I have been busy.Yep, I got the job  I start next Thursday.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Not sure!! She definitely has an upset tummy to be eating grass which is helping her to vomit, but she's vomiting a lot, which concerns me. I would probably call the vet in the morning & voice your conern. Hope she gets to feeling better soon. Keep us updated.


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

how is Penny doing I hope she is doing better?Please keep us posted


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Penny is feeling much better at the moment. She vomited on and off on Friday but ate her food and was happy, so I just kept an eye on her. Last night, she woke up 3 times to vomit and refused her breakfast this morning. I was starting to get worried because it had been 3 days and she was still throwing up. We were about to head to the emergency vet, but she suddenly started acting better. I gave her a little canned ZiwiPeak this morning and she kept that down, and she has kept down her dinner of dry ZP tonight. She was running laps around the house with Lion an hour ago, so I would say she is back to normal now.


----------

